# Pulling chicks from the same clutch at different times



## Toska (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi all, I am having a bit of a dilema with my most recent clutches of chicks.
I have a clutch of 4 lutino mutations and one of 3 grey mutations.
2 chicks out of both the clutches are absolutely huge =] but the others are still tiny, the smaller ones are getting feed because they always have food in their crops when I check them but I assume as usual the older chicks are getting the lions share and the smaller ones are getting what they need to survive but not neccessarily to thrive. 
They are coming up to the 3 week mark and I am getting ready to pull them and start hand feeding. I am wondering though if I can pull the larger chicks now and leave the smaller chicks with the parents for a little longer to give them the chance to catch up and make hand feeding them a bit easier when I do take them?
Or would that stress the parents to much and make them abandon the smaller chicks?


----------



## amue155 (Oct 13, 2010)

As a breeder myself, I always pull larger older chicks when i feel the time is right. This doesnt need to be done all the time, but with large clutches it does. Sounds to me like you had better. Since you said you would be pulling two they should be able to keep warm together, otherwise you can put them in a container over a heat pad on low, with paper towels for substrate. I've never noticed parents being "heartbroken" over pulling babies, especially since you are leaving them some to care for for the time being. They will be so busy feeding the younger ones, they wont even notice.
And when the younger ones are ready to pull they should do just fine with the older two your pulling. Just keep an eye on them at first and make sure no trampling is going on. 
And thats my opinion on your matter! 
And so the fun begins of every four hour feedings for you! yay!


----------



## Toska (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks amue
I better get the brooder set up then. Lack of sleep here I come


----------



## amue155 (Oct 13, 2010)

Your very welcome! Ya its the getting up in the morning part that i dont like  but they are worth it!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, I think it is a good idea to pull the bigger ones out now, they tend to stand all over the younger ones, which gives them the chance to get more food.

I was recently hand-feeding 3 babies from the same clutch, the 2 eldest (they were 2 and a half weeks old) were getting more food then the youngest (who is 8 days younger then its 2 siblings) and ended up being under-fed, so the eldest 2 were pulled and I started hand-feeding them and then about a week or so later, the smallest one was pulled and I started hand-feeding that baby too. The 3 of them loved having each other for company though, they didn't mind when I had gotten the 3rd baby, even though the 2 eldest were bigger then the youngest.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I would pull the bigger babies. If they are close to 3 weeks of age, handfeed 3 times a day, 10% of body weight at each feeding.


----------



## Toska (Dec 20, 2010)

I pulled the big guys today and they are currently happily sleeping off their dinner. Man the first feeding after pulling them is always so messy, lol


----------



## Toska (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I just checked the chicks left with their parents. All 3 died.
I'm not sure why, possibly because of the weather we have been having lately (a bit cool and rainy)
I can't help feeling responsible for it hough


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh no im so so sorry


----------



## amue155 (Oct 13, 2010)

If its cold in your bird room invest in a small space heater? 
Thats sad to hear, maybe have a foster pair set up at the same time to foster and feed babies if that pair doesnt do a good job at it. There could be many different factors..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw I'm sorry, I know how hard it is to lose babies. Don't blame yourself, you tried and you still have those two little babies to take care of.


----------

